# Temple of Elemental Evil Expansion/Sequel?



## Phoenix8008 (Feb 8, 2004)

So, has anyone heard of a possible expansion or sequel for ToEE? I can't believe that the characters are so limited in level! I wann be able to go into epic levels with them and such.

Any news or rumors on this would be great....


----------



## Alcareru (Feb 8, 2004)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> So, has anyone heard of a possible expansion or sequel for ToEE? I can't believe that the characters are so limited in level! I wann be able to go into epic levels with them and such.
> 
> Any news or rumors on this would be great....



/sarcasm on: I'd be happy if they fixed the first game   /sarcasm off


----------



## Dark Jezter (Feb 8, 2004)

Other than the D&D MMORPG, there are currently no D&D games or expansion packs in development (that have been announced, anyway).

There are two sequel modules to the original Temple of Elemental Evil module, though.  They are called _Scourge of the Slave Lords_ and _Queen of the Spiders_.  It's possible that either of these could someday be made as sequels or expansion packs to the ToEE game.


----------



## KenM (Feb 8, 2004)

I can't get the offical patch to my ToEE game to work for some reason.


----------



## Dreeble (Feb 9, 2004)

Heya:

 There's a D&D game set in the Forgotten Realms coming out some time.  Another thread here (or possibly NKL?) points to it.  It's by the same people that did The Two Towers game, so it'll be console-based.  I skimmed over an article on it in a game magazine and it looks like you'll have three characters you control one at a time.  It seemed like they were implying in some sections you played just one character, in other's you played all three, swapping specific control as circumstances determined.

Take care,
Dreeble


----------



## KenM (Feb 16, 2004)

I finally got to first offical patch to work. I have Win XP, and I had to run  the patch in compativblty mode for Win 98 for some reason, but it installed. Anyone else with Win XP have this problem?


----------



## Simplicity (Feb 17, 2004)

They mentioned doing "Against the Giants" next back before ToEE was
released, but I'm not sure whether they had enough success with the 
game to continue the line...


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 18, 2004)

If your already done with the game, try Ironman stuff. I'm struggling trying to survive. Had my 4th level party wiped out by a hill giant and bear in the fields. Also to my disadvantage, nobody in my group has better than a 16, cept for my 18 dex/wis halfling monk of beating people up (and whiping the floor with that level 5 cleric at the bottom of the moat, giving me access to the temple once I'm leveled up enough).


----------



## Vargo (Feb 19, 2004)

The impression I got from reading between the lines is that the people who made it (Troika) were pretty upset with the heavy-handed way they were forced to make changes to the game in order to utilize the license, combined with the forced shipping of an incomplete product.  My guess is that they'll tell Atari and WotC to take a hike - so if we see a sequel, it won't be from them.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 19, 2004)

Which means nothing good for us - I am certain the Troika team was really good. (Though I didn`t encounter any severe bugs like many else did).
It might prove a bit inflexible (unlike Neverwinternights), but it was extremely true to the D&D rules and captured the feeling in a great way...


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 19, 2004)

Seems like some of the coding is really inefficient though, because the games slow on my (extremely fast) computer. I can run multiple instances of huge games at the same time, but this thing still lags up sometimes.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe this is an issue with the pathfinding algorithmn (seems as if it was based on the so called A* or A-Star algorithm, which is quite old - for a computer thing - , but nobody invented anything much better, as far as I know), which seems to be a bit to... good, or to precise working. Everytime you point around with your mouse, the computer seems to compute new pathes (that can instantly applied once you klick on a target). 
Sometimes, the algorithmn takes to much time and lags the game.

It can be slightly adjusted - somewhere in the games main directory there is a .ini file, that can be opened with a simple texteditor and you just have to change the listed timeouts or timewindows to a shorter amount. 

Somewhere in this forum there should be a big ToEE thread, that should contain more information about where and what to change...

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Wycen (Feb 19, 2004)

Supposedly, various people are making mods or added material for ToEE.  This being from reading the Council of 8 message board.  How many of those are true and how many would include actual new quests/items/monsters, is anybodies guess.  But this is not an official expansion, which I'd love.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 20, 2004)

Vargo said:
			
		

> The impression I got from reading between the lines is that the people who made it (Troika) were pretty upset with the heavy-handed way they were forced to make changes to the game in order to utilize the license, combined with the forced shipping of an incomplete product.  My guess is that they'll tell Atari and WotC to take a hike - so if we see a sequel, it won't be from them.



Aw, that's too bad. At least now they can work on _Arcanum II._

Then again, their above experience (if true) may affect future business decisions, like someone requesting a license to make pen-and-paper _Arcanum_ RPG using the _d20 System._

AFAIC, Troika should have known what they were getting into when developing a product based on someone else's IP but their own.


----------



## Felon (Mar 14, 2004)

Just picked ToEE tonight at Sam's Club for 17 bucks. Seemed like a bargain. Then I see that characters are apparently limited to 10th level. What the...? If they're not planning a sequel, then what the heck's up with that?


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Mar 14, 2004)

What's up with it is that:

A) The module tops out at 10th level, so the content is only designed to go up that far
B) All the content (art) and coding for the extra levels powers and feats, but mainly SPELLS that players would get access to by levelling up doesn't happen for free.

They aren't doing it just to be mean to the consumer.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 15, 2004)

And the fact that they aren't planning a sequel at the moment doesn't mean anything, though there's no way to know for sure if they are or not.

The decision to limit level advancement to 10th level was made early on long before they would have any idea of how well the game would sell and thus if a sequel was a good idea.

Finally, it's hardly a new thing to limit a D&D game in such a manner, BG had an xp cap around that area as well.


----------



## Felon (Mar 16, 2004)

Ah well, guess that's all a moot point considering that ToEE crashes my PC every time it starts up, even after the patch.

What a burn. The game itself crashing is bad enough. To shut the entire PC off is officially entering PoS territory.


----------



## Welverin (Mar 16, 2004)

You sure there's not something else going on?


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 16, 2004)

I played it though 4 or 5 times...  Never had it crash, or lock up.  Not sure if I just had the magic combo of hardware...  I just used the Circle of Eight patch, did not play it long enough for the official patch.

Wacky thing happened on my last time.  I came in the lower level through the back door, and IUZ appeared, chatted, then started to fight.  I had my Cleric cast Banish, or whatever it is called on him... And it actually got through his SR and killed him.  Wacky.  Then St. C showed up and chatted like he was still alive.  When he left the game ended... So I did not even get to see what was on Iuz's body!  ARGH!

It was a pretty good hack and slash game IMHO for what it was.

Drew


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 16, 2004)

Interesting... I had a similar weird experience. I sent my rogue into the backdoor of the moathouse and found the room where the lead mook was housed. I thought "what the hell" and attacked him. When I was almost dead, he suddenly wanted to quit fighting, and I had to admit defeat (or die). So he took me to what I "assume" was the last area of the game with your iconic ambush set up. My group just left the place, abandoned the 5th level evil cleric that led us there, and went back to homlett.

I couldn't get anywhere from there, so I assume I had to walk straight into the ambush, which I doubt I could handle.


----------



## Felon (Mar 16, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> You sure there's not something else going on?




Well, I updated my video drivers, switched the mouse, turned off background applications using MSCONFIG, increased the screen refresh rate to 75, checked for Windows updates, and even polished the darn CD until I could see my reflection, then un-installed and re-installed the game. And it still shuts off my PC due as soon as I engage in some wanton mouse-jiggling.

I'm still working on it. I emailed tech support, and am awaiting a response (average response time: 4 business days).


----------



## Thanee (Mar 17, 2004)

If you are looking for another very well done d20 game, try Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic.

 It's completely different, of course, since it's set in the SW universe, but the game engine is genius (I especially like the real time combat, which works just like round-based combat).

 It's probably one of the best CRPGs out there.

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Welverin (Mar 17, 2004)

Felon said:
			
		

> Well, I updated my video drivers, switched the mouse, turned off background applications using MSCONFIG, increased the screen refresh rate to 75, checked for Windows updates, and even polished the darn CD until I could see my reflection, then un-installed and re-installed the game. And it still shuts off my PC due as soon as I engage in some wanton mouse-jiggling.




Well at least you got a good hand mirror out of it.


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 17, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> Well at least you got a good hand mirror out of it.




HAHAHAHA.  Yea you can signal planes flying over if you ever get lost at your house...

On the Star Wars game... It is based on D20?


----------



## Welverin (Mar 17, 2004)

*KotOR d20?*

If it's not, Bioware should be sued for copyright infringement.

Welverin

p.s. Yes it is.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 17, 2004)

Knights of the Old republic is the best RPG I've played in several years.

Awesome...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 17, 2004)

Silvanos said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA.  Yea you can signal planes flying over if you ever get lost at your house...
> 
> On the Star Wars game... It is based on D20?



It is based on the D20 Starwars Game, though quite simplified and several aspects changed. 
(Fewer skills and skill points, fewer classes - though one jedi class more than standard, only attainable later in the game. Melee Weapons always deal usually more damage than ranged weapons.)

I am currently playing it. It is not bad, I think. I might come to like it


----------



## Felon (Mar 19, 2004)

Silvanos said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA.  Yea you can signal planes flying over if you ever get lost at your house...




Class act all the way, Sil.

So, can someone answer this please: with only 10 levels how long does it take to complete (IronMan mode notwithstanding)? Obviously, I don't want to spend a month trying to figure how to make ToEE work if I'm going to finish it in a week or two.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Mar 19, 2004)

Felon said:
			
		

> Class act all the way, Sil.
> 
> So, can someone answer this please: with only 10 levels how long does it take to complete (IronMan mode notwithstanding)? Obviously, I don't want to spend a month trying to figure how to make ToEE work if I'm going to finish it in a week or two.




I don`t know how much time you have per day to play ToEE, but if you have plenty of it, you will be finished within the week. 
Still, it might be interesting to replay it - there are 9 possibile group aligmnents, and they actually might be quite different, especially if you like to explore the side plots. And than there are many possible class combinations to experiment with...

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 21, 2004)

Welverin said:
			
		

> And the fact that they aren't planning a sequel at the moment doesn't mean anything, though there's no way to know for sure if they are or not.




That's right I'm still waiting for my sequel to the *Warriors of the Eternal Sun*.    

I still have the password codes for my characters and everything!


----------



## Mercule (Mar 22, 2004)

Felon said:
			
		

> So, can someone answer this please: with only 10 levels how long does it take to complete (IronMan mode notwithstanding)? Obviously, I don't want to spend a month trying to figure how to make ToEE work if I'm going to finish it in a week or two.



I haven't finished it, but it doesn't seem too terribly long.  I've been yutzing with it about one night a week for the last month give or take, with one full Saturday in there.  I'm just shy of 8th level and just getting a good foothold within the Temple proper.  My wife has been at it about as long (but she can usually fit in an hour or two of playing here and there while the kids nap) and is slightly ahead of me, both in terms of level and location.  I figure she'll be done sometime next week with me following her by a week.


----------



## Silvanos (Mar 22, 2004)

I just loaded it up again this weekend.  I skipped all the "Fed Ex" quests, and just killed everything I could...  Took 12 hours to finish her off.  

Made me realize that it is pretty much a Hack and Slash game...

Maybe I'll load up NWN again.


----------

